# غراء السيراميك



## أبوالعلاء (28 نوفمبر 2010)

في تركيبة غراء السيراميك ماهو نوع بوليمير المستعمل هل هو نباتي أم صناعي وما هي بوليميرات النباتيه ومما تتكون وهل النشاء بوليمير ؟؟؟


----------



## abue tycer (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الاساس هو pva
البولي فينيل استتت كبولمر


----------



## abue tycer (8 ديسمبر 2010)

النشا مركب كاربوهايدراتي وليس بولمر والصيغة هي:
C6h10o5
مع تحياتي


----------

